# Loki



## Toady (Aug 9, 2012)

Loki's story before the end of April is unknown, he was brought to a rabbit rescue sanctuary where he roamed with a few other bunnies in a large fenced area. Roughly a month after he came to the sanctuary I saw him, fell in love and brought him home. The poor fella was moulting and didn't look too good, upon getting him home I managed to get rid of most of his excess fluff.






As you can see he didn't look too crash hot.

I set up a temporary home, a week or so later I ordered a crate and set that up. I then created a stand so I could stack his crate on top of Ash's.





You can see that a month or so of good food and TLC he has improved quite a bit, although he's still quite jittery.

His breed is unknown, the lady running the sanctuary thought maybe Jersey Wooly but he definitely doesn't have the ears for it, the other idea was Cashmere Lop (Fuzzy Lop) or some sort of mixed breed, but for now I'm calling him an angora cross, his fluff is as soft as an angoras and plucks out just as easily. 

And yes he does live up to his name sake, he loves picking up his litter tray or so called bed and throwing them around his crate.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 20, 2012)

Adorable!!! Hope to see and read more!!!


----------



## Toady (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Loki is moulting, he's actually let me pluck a lot of it out... unfortunately some parts of him are still naked while most of it has a decent amount of regrowth, so he doesn't look too good at the moment but he doesn't care, he's hopping around like a crazy bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## Samara (Aug 27, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## Toady (Aug 27, 2012)

He's fine this morning after his 'rough' afternoon of plucking. Next time he moults I'll be saving his fluff for spinning purposes, that way I know his full coat will have had good nutrition and therefore be a better "fleece"


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 28, 2012)

Molting again?! Poor fella! And I thought my big bunny had a bad shed...wow! So glad he's settling in. He sounds like he's got a big personality


----------



## Toady (Aug 28, 2012)

He looked to have at least a third to half a coat when he arrived here as you can see by the first photo, so he had moulted quite a while before I got him and some angoras (and crosses) moult roughly every 3 months so it's about time. I must admit he does look more than a bit funny at the moment but I'm sure when I finish plucking it all back he'll feel a million bucks!


----------



## Toady (Oct 14, 2012)

I decided that Loki needed a bit of extra room in his crate so I made a simple wood step for him to hop up on... I did remove the 'hidey hole' at the front cause he didn't really like it and it also cut out a decent section of his crate. Next step is to give it a coat of varnish to make it pee proof






He's going well and calming down quite a bit, he now lets me give him kisses on the head and pats


----------



## JBun (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like he already likes his shelf.


----------



## Toady (Nov 29, 2012)

Loki is going well, he's now on the floor level and the girls are at the top of the 'bunny bunker stand'. 

He's moulting again and I managed to clip at least half of him but he doesn't like sitting still to get cut back his old coat... you can see the new coat coming through in patches behind his head.





A rare 'both ears up' photo of Loki


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

Awh, he looks like such a sweetheart! Good for you for taking this beautiful boy home and bringing him back to health (as well as his fur!) 

Looking forward to more posts in this blog!


----------



## MLS (Nov 30, 2012)

Loki is adorable even with his raggedy coat :3 Can't wait to hear more about him


----------



## Toady (Nov 30, 2012)

Loki really lives up to his name! His favourite hobbies are picking up his red litter box, moving it around and dropping it and picking up his jingly and throws it around too. Mischievous little bugger! 

He's going up to the bunny vet in 3 weeks time, I'm taking my girls up for their spay and as the vet up there charges $25 less for a calici vaccine so they're getting their shot and Loki can get a booster. Saving $75 makes it worth the 2 hour drive once a year.


----------



## Toady (Jan 17, 2013)

As you can see Loki's coat has pretty much grown back. He's proved himself to be pretty much litter trained so he's allowed out into my study for free ranging time... he knows when he's had enough and hops back into his crate. He loved investigating me while I was cutting the bunny hay into foot long lengths.


----------



## Loopsy (Jan 17, 2013)

He's looking handsome! Love the name.


----------



## JBun (Jan 18, 2013)

You cut your hay too? Lol, I thought I was the only one crazy enough to do that for my buns


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 19, 2013)

He is cute  What do you mean when you say cut his hay? Do you grow your own hay (have a hay field) and harvest it?


----------



## Toady (Jan 20, 2013)

No Idoerr, I buy the hay in bales but with the way it was cut some of the stems can be several feet long, so I cut it into roughly foot long lengths so it's easier to give the bunnies. Doing this also allows me to check the hay and transfer it into a container that's closer to the bunny area and I seem to have less waste.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 20, 2013)

He´s so lovely and I love the long coats although they´re a pain to groom and look after but it has to be done. He´s a lucky boy to have been taken in by you and brought back to good health, I´m sure he appreciates it. I was going to say that mine like long strands but I think even I´d cut it up if it was that long lol.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 20, 2013)

Loki is such a sweetie I love a bun with crazy ears 
Glad he is doing so good on his litter habits so he can enjoy his free run time.


----------



## Toady (Jan 20, 2013)

Thankfully Loki's coat is pretty easy care, the only mats he gets is around the sides and under the belly, the whole of his back just sits nicely and doesn't seem to mat. He is indeed well looked after, I've been letting him out into the study for a hop around and the little so-and-so wouldn't go into his crate last night so he ended up sleeping out in his new hidey spot (under the fish tank stand)


----------



## Toady (Feb 8, 2013)

Put's a new meaning to "Litter Trained"


----------



## Toady (May 8, 2013)

Well I have good news, last weekend I drove the 2 hours north to the rescue where I got Loki and the girls from to see if I could find a bunny buddy for Loki. There was all these lovely bunnies there who were happily hopping around, we put Loki into a temporary pen and introduced him to a multicoloured large cashmere (fuzzy) lop female, the lovely lady who runs the rescue said they also had a smaller sized black cashmere lop female and after looking at all the bunnies we decided to try this black lop in with Loki... Loki of course was more interested in hiding in the plastic dog kennel but there were good signs and decided to give her a home.





Loki and his new bunny buddy in the crate just before the trip home on Saturday morning.

It's now only 5 days since we brought the new girl who I've named Freyja home, she and Loki are getting along really well and I got this photo of them this morning





What do you think, do they seem to be bonding?


----------

